# Low tech with carnivorous plants



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Just thought I’d drop this here for viewing! Can’t take credit for it, just someone I follow on instagram, but he states no filter, no heater, just an ikea desk lamp! 

Love the carnivorous pinchers on the bog wood! 




 

And it is stocked! 

Here’s a link to a video! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkk5QR7Dlkh/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1kilb1c0e20oy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (30 Oct 2018)

Wow that’s awesome, wonder if it’s regular water changes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Wow that’s awesome, wonder if it’s regular water changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not a clue! I’ve seen people asking all sorts of questions and he rarely answers them. 


Surely it’d need some?!? 

Edited as apparently he does answer questions! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (30 Oct 2018)

Could be a Walstad method thing, more likely frequent WC. Pretty easy on a small tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrism (30 Oct 2018)

Check the comments, he’s answering loads of questions?!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Oct 2018)

Think james has a video on his insta channel of another desk top unfilter tank where he mentions weekly water changes.

Same with his ridiculously nice fruit bowl indoor pond...

https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba149QRjfS5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=17vug2g7ir997

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (31 Oct 2018)

chrism said:


> Check the comments, he’s answering loads of questions?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My bad, I have in the past seen people getting frustrated at him not answering questions! Bad assumption on my part! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

James Wong realy makes adorable little scapes. Also this one rocks the boat.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BowyOQGgifc/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

Nothing aqautic but still a stunner..




With Biophytum sensitivum.. Actualy an awsome valuable and intriguing little beauty.. It has enormous medical potential to be a remedi against various deseases. With that in mind it just is a beauty you need to love to care for..

Also that Nephentes scape above is absolutely awsome.. but beware don't think lightly of copying it.  I guess James lives in the asian tropics, seeing all his pictures. Than it will be much easier to keep the corect nephentes alive in a living room and he possibly will hava acces to spieces that are very hard to get for people in temporate regions. The Nephentes readily available to us are all Highland hybrids that will grow to large and will easily outgrow such a little scape. Lowland sp. are about impossible to keep for us. And of smaller highland Nephentes sp.  there are very few, very rare to obtain,  also very expensive and very hard to keep indoors in our climate.

I once gave it a go and ordered the smalles Nephentes sp. available to me at that time from <Andreas Wistuba>  The little bugger did cost me over €35,- and it died within weeks.

But for anybody into an adventurous experiment with very young Nepenthes sp. or other carnivors check out Ebay <WierdPlantsShop>


----------



## TBRO (31 Oct 2018)

Great info! Would be interesting to try something similar in my tank. Perhaps with miamosa attached to wood. Would probably need to grow from seed to get something that small? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> I guess James lives in the asian tropics, seeing all his pictures.



London I think, he works for the BBC, George Farmer did an interview with him:  and there are a few more around the web.


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Great info! Would be interesting to try something similar in my tank. Perhaps with miamosa attached to wood. Would probably need to grow from seed to get something that small?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess you mean Mimosa pudica? Could be very nice, but also not realy an easy plant, if you put it in a relative wet spot it needs a lot of light and never should get colder than 20°C. Or else it will not live long. Hence also called M. sensitiva it is very sensitive not only to the touch..  But seeds are available, rather cheap, so always worth a try.. 

It aslo has a aqautic floating variety commonly named the Giant Sensitive Fern - Aeschynomene fluitans But also not realy an easy aqaurium plant, it loves high light and lots of ferts.


 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/valley-of-colors.37002/page-3#post-405916

Growing plants Epiphytic in our temporate climate in a central heated room outside a greenhouse even above an open top aqaurium is tricky.
There are not so many taking it very well. Most suffer light and temperatur issues or the air is to dry and its a hassle to keep the media moist all the time.
During the winter, days to warm, nights to cool. The warmth from the lights dries the media out in short periode, cool nights moist media shocks the plant to much. I've tried a number of plants and for example the ferns i tried the only one taking it till now is the Maiden hair fern, but also not with love. It still has a hard time especialy during the winter periode. Less light and too wet..


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

tam said:


> London I think, he works for the BBC, George Farmer did an interview with him:


Ok, i saw many pictures from the tropics on his instagram site. And thought he lives in Malaysia or something.. 
Than i wonder what Nephentes sp. he placed above that little shoebox sized scape. Probably got his hands on very young and small hybrid.


----------



## goldscapes (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> I guess James lives in the asian tropics, seeing all his pictures.



There’s a comment on his fruit bowl pond post that says he lives in a small London flat - maybe he just turns the heating up 

For those that don’t know, he’s an author and TV personality in the UK - he probably gets to travel a lot and a few choice specimens “accidentally” find their way into his suitcase, lucky guy!

Inspirational stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chrism (1 Nov 2018)

I agree, truly inspirational stuff.  I’ve started following him too.  His feed is like a little spot of calm on my phone!  Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrism (1 Nov 2018)

Tucker90 said:


> My bad, I have in the past seen people getting frustrated at him not answering questions! Bad assumption on my part!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nah it’s cool, it was late / I was tired, that sounded much grumpier than I meant it  Sorry about that! 

My wife’s got a big fish bowl knocking about, this has totally inspired me to do something with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

